# ZBT Speedway Race February 13th



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

Race at ZBT Speedway on February 13th Doors will open at 10am and racing will start around 12 pm we will be running GLSS rules and the classes will be Skinny tire, Fat Tire and Hot Rods $7.00 gets you lunch and a good day of racing


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

In x2


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

im there to beat all u goobers lol.:dude:


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

honda27 said:


> im there to beat all u goobers lol.:dude:


So the post on another sight was a farce, thought you quit :dude:

ZBT-be there and bring your boots, there is a lot of B going on lol


----------



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

Bump it up


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

Bump bump bump it up!


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

bump:freak:bump:freak:bump:freak::freak:


----------



## tom mulligan (Jan 27, 2013)

can't make it , gotta work


----------



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

Fat Tire at ZBT


----------



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

Skinny tire at ZBT B Main


----------



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

I would like to thank everyone that showed up today.


----------



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hot rods


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

Jeff thanks so much for hosting!! Great Racing and Great eats


----------

